# Yak Catch Fish Bag - Gear review



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

For those that were interested in a cooler bag to keep fish in, check this out...

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/09/yak-catch-fish-bag-gear-review.html


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool. I started using this insulated bag by California Innovations and it works great. I set up an internal trolley with dropper loops around the scuppers, and use a caribiner to attach whatever I want to the trolley, including this bag. Keeps ice for a long time as well and fits in the rod pod with no problem. $11

http://www.meijer.com/s/california-innovations-45-can-eco-blend-freezer-tote/_/R-152537


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I have the same bag from cal. Innovation. It works for me and not in the way when i'm not catching fish. Also in my tarpon 140 i have a dash set-up that keeps me from being able to get up front easily. The yak bag looks like a good idea for the prowler though , through the pod.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

found the small bag above at K Mart this weekend. 
Have not used it yet, but plan to this Thursday.
13 bucks.
That and some blue ice and you are fixed up w/o much coin.
I've fit decent sized fish in bags much smaller.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

i bought one of those but i did not like it. the bag isnt all insulated, just the dry bag that comes with it. when i bought it, i thought that it zipped all around but the top is velcro. when the ice melts it leaks water inside your kayak. i use one of these....

http://www.amazon.com/Density-Insul...KYBE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317152114&sr=8-1

the ice stays frozen a lot longer!


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

That Cal Inn bag is the way to go. It will hold ice for 6+ hours, even in the summer, and it will hold all fish you can keep short of Cobia or top end stripers. As long as you rinse it out, it won't keep the fish smell either. 

Got mine at Kmart for $12. Zipper just broke after 5 years. Still works, ice melts faster now.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I use a small hard cooler for a backrest/fish tote on my kayak for fish up to 2 or 3lbs when I can't use a stringer. For larger fish (usually catfish for me) I keep a stringer tied on, catch a big fish and it barely leaves the water before stringer is applied. When it's time to move, I'll pick the stringer up onto the front of the kayak until it's time to stop, at which point they go back into the water or they get transferred into the cooler at the truck.


----------

